# Accomplishments Week 14



## Ronna (Mar 24, 2007)

I am so happy that Karlie has learned some new commands besides NO!
She is able to sit, sit up, lay down and stay. Stay is still a bit shakey but we will work on that some more. She goes to bed at 10 p.m. and wakes up between 6 or 7 a.m. No accidents now! We are very proud of her.

Does anyone have any pointers on heel training. She is not pulling very much while walking but is distracted easily. I hope to get her someday to walk with me and not wander from me. Is this realistic if I work with her for a year or so?

My Border Collie is free and stays within our property boundaries and will not leave. It took about a year to train her, but I realize they are so different in the learning curve. My approuch is totally different with Karlie as she is learning at a differnet rate.

It has been 13 years since I have raised a Golden from a puppy and appreciate any suggestions to help her along

Thanks

Ronna

Karlie 14 weeks
Dallie 3 years
Amanda we love and miss you


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

It sounds like Karlie is doing great. She has learned a lot!

I would train her on the heel alone, away from your other dog. Short sessions are the most productive. She still has a very short attention span.

How long it will take just depends. I also have a Border Collie who never strays. I trained Murphy here without fences, he responded so well. We never had a fence until we got Sampson, our rescue. He was a bolter, just awful! I worked with him daily and he is now trustworthy in our unfenced areas. It took close to a year to achieve this.

Good luck with Karlie, I think she is doing SUPER!!!


----------



## Ronna (Mar 24, 2007)

justmejanis said:


> It sounds like Karlie is doing great. She has learned a lot!
> 
> I would train her on the heel alone, away from your other dog. Short sessions are the most productive. She still has a very short attention span.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks Janis for your ongoing support. I'll just keep at it and take it day to day. I agree to do the sessions separate from the other dog. Dallie likes to sleep in with my husband in the morning, so that is when we usually spend some good quality time together.

Again 
Thanks
Ronna and the gang!!!


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

You are most welcome! When I started training Sampson to come, I used food rewards. He was more difficult as he was already an adult with bad habits. You know what though...he is so sweet and responsive. He was so eager to please and he has made HUGE progress this past year. I am so proud of him. 

Karlie just sounds like such a doll. She really has learned a lot in a short time. Basically it is just a lot of repitition, short but frequent sessions. I bet she will pick it up in no time. I had very little trouble training Murphy, who we basically rescued at 3 months. He was really easy, so willing to learn. 

Karlie will work her heart out for you. Enjoy!!!


----------



## IvanD (Mar 25, 2007)

That's not bad at all!

Micah at 13 weeks right now, can...

Stay (I'm impressed with him on this one, I can walk away from him and he would just sit there, I can either use a hand signal or the word "stay")
Sit
Down
Shake
Come (8 out of 10 times)
And I'm currently working on "Right", where he spins right.

I can't seem to teach him how to sit up though, how did you do that?

He's also house trained (well so far no accidents for over 3 weeks) and he knows basic manners like when he's running to you or he wants a toy ur holding. He would sit and wait for it.


----------



## nick (Jun 4, 2007)

For heeling, this is what we did with Zak. 
(from the paper form the trainer)
Have the leash on you like a belt, and the dog on the left side. Say heel, and lure him for a few steps. Increase the distance as he moves along and seems to be improving. Keep the attention on you. Keep the treat in your right hand infront of him on the left side. 

sit up:
When he's laying down, take a treat and lure him up, and say "sit" increase the distance as tolerated.


----------

